# CC-Touren in der Eifel



## CCMarkus31 (5. September 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Erstmal muss ich dieses Forum loben   , habe lange nach sowas gesucht ...

Nun zu meinem Anliegen: Ich komme aus Brühl und fahre gerne in der Eifel Mountainbike. Was mir aber noch fehlt, sind ein paar nicht zu schwere Tourenbeschreibungen (bis max.40km und 700 Höhenmeter). Wer kann mir Quellen nennen, seien es Bücher oder Links oder kennt selbst schon die eine oder andere Strecke?? Freue mich auf Eure Antworten !!!

Sonnige Grüsse von Markus


----------



## CCMarkus31 (5. September 2004)

Hi, schonmal vielen Dank für die Infos  Klingt auf alle Fälle alles sehr interessant!

Habe durchs goggeln eine Seite aus Bad Münstereifel gefunden (http://www.mtb-eifel.de/) auf der 10 MTB-Touren beschreiben sind. Vom Profil her würde ich sagen, dass einige von denen genau auf mich abgestimmt sind. Finde das mit den Karten eine sehr gute Idee und den beschilderten Touren. Hoffentlich sind die dann nicht überlaufen mit MTB´lern ;-) Aber immerhin eine Lobenswerte Aktion von der Stadt meiner Meinung.   

Gruss Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. September 2004)

Hallöle !

Keine Bange, das ganze Areal umBad Münstereifel ist so groß, das sich das alles verläuft. Einige der Strecken starten auch nicht direkt in Bad Münstereifel, wegen Überfüllung brauchst du dir also keine Sorgen machen. Ich bin auch schon auf den Pfaden unterwegs gewesen und muss sagen das das schon recht schöne Strecken sind.
Kann dir auch die Runde um die Nordschleife empfehlen. Schöne Strecke, die aber im wesentlichen aus 2 Teilen besteht. Ja nachdem von wo aus du startest gehts am Anfang entweder ca. 10 km bergauf und dann bergab oder halt umgekehrt ! Aber es lohnt auf jeden Fall schon allein wegen der Strecke von Start und Ziel bis Breidscheid, weils heir ein paar schöne Trails gibt !
Ansonsten gibts noch jede Menge andere Strecken in der Eifel. Einfach mal googeln !


----------



## CCMarkus31 (11. September 2004)

Hallöchen 

vielen Dank für die Infos    Bin gestern zusammen mit einem Freund die Tour 1 (die zum downloaden) von www.mtb-eifel.de abgefahren. Hat uns ja soweit ganz gut gefallen. Von der Gegend her finde ich persönlich aber andere Gebiete der Nordeifel schöner (zB. Hürtgenwald oder Hellenthal). Aber dafür ist die Anreise auch nicht so weit für uns. Habe mir das Bad-Münstereifeler-Tourenpaket vor ein paar Tagen mal bestellt. Mal schauen, ob ich dieses Jahr noch alle 10 Touren schaffe   

Hätte gar nicht gedacht, dass ich so viele (private) Seiten über MTB-Touren in der Eifel finde. Freue mich schon sehr, die ganzen Routen mal mit dem Bike zu befahren   

Schönes Wochende wünscht Markus


----------



## marc6971 (12. Oktober 2004)

hallo markus,
wenn du nochmal eine tour in bad münstereifel fahren willst,
meld dich doch mal.
würd gerne mitkommen.
wollte die große runde schon mal fahren, aber mittendrin fehlte dann die markierung. ohne karte gehts leider nicht.
ansonsten schau mal unter:
http://www.frosthelm.de/
http://www.eifelrad.de/
http://www.davedesign.de/wwtrails/i...l/home/alpenx/chris_ra03/alpenx.shtml?depth=4
da findest du etliches was hier bei uns in der gegend interessant ist.
gruß marc


----------



## Männix (2. November 2004)

Hai,
mein "Jagdgebiet" ist das schöne Kronenburg und Umgebung. Das Angebot ist für CC'ler recht groß. Leider gibts keine tauglichen Karten wie's sie für die Münstereifeler Strecken gibt. Bei Bedarf mach' ich den Guide!


----------



## Männix (7. November 2004)

Unter dem Motto "Ostbelgien, ein Paradies für Radfahrer" hat das belgische Verkehrsamt der Ostkantone eine Radwanderkarte herausgebracht. 850 km Radwanderrouten stehen zur Verfügung.

Ich habe mir diese Radwanderkarte bestellt, konnte allerdings aus Zeitmangel noch keine Strecke ausprobieren. Wenn ich mir die Karte anschaue, geht fast alles durch Wälder hindurch.  

Die Strecken funktionieren nach dem "flämischen Knotenpunktsystem", sind ausgeschildert und nach Lust und Laune erweiterbar.

Ausführliche Informationen sind erhältlich unter diesem Link: Verkehrsamt der Ostkantone

Nur zur Info: die ersten Stationen dieser Karte sind von Köln aus etwa 80 - 90 km entfernt (A1 bis Abfahrt Blankenheim, dort rechts ab Rtg. Stadtkyll über die B51. Nach 12 km Abfahrt Kronenburg rechts ab, immer geradeaus bis Losheim, dort ist dann schon die Grenze)
Den Skifahrern unter Euch wird Udenbreth und Hollerath ein Begriff sein, und von dort gehen auch Strecken ab.

Falls ich mal eine Strecke abgefahren bin, folgt ein kurzer Bericht.
Als Anhang gebe ich einen kleinen Ausschnitt von der Gegend um Bütgenbach bei. (Hoffentlich kann man was erkennen...)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. November 2004)

kleiner tip am rande : leute die aus köln über die a1 nach losheim wollen können auch schon ab der ausfahrt wisskirchen abfahren ! dann einfach immer weiter in richtung gemünd schleiden. von schleiden weiter nach hellenthal und von hellenthal weiter richtung udenbreth, losheim !

is meineserachtens ein wenig kürzer als noch die autobahn weiter hoch zu fahren ! 

nur so als vorschlag !


----------



## Männix (9. November 2004)

In der Tat, Du hast Recht...aber dann kommt man nicht durchs schöne Kronenburg...


----------



## on any sunday (9. November 2004)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> Unter dem Motto "Ostbelgien, ein Paradies für Radfahrer" hat das belgische Verkehrsamt der Ostkantone eine Radwanderkarte herausgebracht. 850 km Radwanderrouten stehen zur Verfügung.
> 
> Ich habe mir diese Radwanderkarte bestellt, konnte allerdings aus Zeitmangel noch keine Strecke ausprobieren. Wenn ich mir die Karte anschaue, geht fast alles durch Wälder hindurch.
> 
> ...



Die ausgeschilderten MTB Routen sind nicht zu verachten, das habe die Belgier fein gemacht, sind auch öfters Singeltrails dabei, man darf aber keinesfalls Matsch-, Wurzel- oder Steinscheu sein.   War vor Jahren öfters in der Ecke, ist aber doch leider eine Ecke weg von Kölle.

Falls @CCMarkus31 noch lebt, sollte er ins Kölner Forum schauen. Aus seiner Gegend bieten das Team Tomburg, die Wehebachtsperrenleute und Meinereiner öfters Touren in der Eifel an.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Jörg (9. November 2004)

Hallo,

unter www.giga-bike.de ist auch noch was    

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. November 2004)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat, Du hast Recht...aber dann kommt man nicht durchs schöne Kronenburg...



..... allerdings ! Kronenburg lohnt nen Besuch ! Also Kölner fahrt über Kronenburg.


----------



## Männix (11. November 2004)

@schraeg:
Ich habe mal Deine Bildergalerie durchforstet und frage mich, welche Dörfer dort zu sehen sind: Könnte es sein, dass eines davon Kommern ist?

Sonst gib mal bitte 'nen Tipp...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. November 2004)

richtig gesehen ! kommern is mein heimatort ! sind auch fotos von der burg eicks, dem truppenübungsplatz und den orten vussem und eiserfey drinn, liegt alles in der nähe !


----------



## Männix (15. November 2004)

Alles klar...in der Tat, 'ne schöne Ecke Deutschlands! Euer Giganten-Weihnachtsbaum vom letzten Jahr kam quasi aus meiner Nachbarschaft!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2004)

joha ! ich finds auch ganz gut hier ! wo kam denn der her, der weihnachtsberg ? obs den dieses jahr wieder gibt ?


----------



## Männix (16. November 2004)

Das Bäumchen kam aus Kronenburg, die mussten das Teil an einer Stelle mit nem Kran über Häuser hinweg heben, weil der Schwertransporter das sonst nicht um die Ecke geschafft hätte. Ob's in diesem Jahr wieder einen gibt? Keine Ahnung...wenn das Museum bei euch wieder einen braucht...
Wir haben noch'n paar Monster-Bäume!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. November 2004)

Heute stand in unserm Lokalteil: 9,5 Tonnen schwer, 20 m hoch und schon 120 Jahre alt ! Ein weiterer Monster - Weihnachtsbaum aus Kronenburg wird in Kommern aufgestellt !
Ich hoffe mal das der Baum eh gefällt werden musste, ansonsten finde ich es ziemlich beschämend und verachtenswert einen so alten baum für so ein spektakel zu fällen !


----------



## selly (13. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Stollenreiter
Wie man sieht hat wohl jeder in der Eifel sein Lieblingsrevier 
Rund um Blankenheim,Prüm,Gerolstein das Ahrgebirge mit dem Ring,auch atraktiv ist Heimbach und der Ruhrsee.Die Tourenkarten des Tourismusvereins Bad Münstereifel sind aber ein besonders guter Einstieg für "Eifelneulinge".
Die Touren bieten leichte Strecken mit viel Asphaltanteilen und recht schwere mit vielen Höhenmetern.Wenn man alles mal gefahren ist kann man die Strecken prima kombinieren.Für Marathons hab ich eine 53 Km strecke mit 1150 Hm aus den Karten 1,2,3,4,10.Münstereifel ist klasse und recht nah zu "Bergheim".


----------



## black (15. Dezember 2004)

gut das ich direkt in der Nordeifel wohne und so einiges kenne..   

da es so viele wege gibt kann ich dir hier alle gar nicht beschreiben..  ^^


----------



## bike-daniel (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo erstmal,

auf den folgenden Seiten gibt es Routen um die legendäre Rennstrecke "Nürburgring". Wo Shumi auf Asphalt fährt können Sie nebenher mit dem Rad fahren. Die momentane online-gestellte Strecke führt fast bis zum höchsten Punkt der Eifel mit 749 m die "Hohe Acht" Vom Kaiser Wilhelm Turm auf der "Hohen Acht" kann man an manchen Tagen fast bis zu den Dauner Maare gucken.

Streckenauskünfte kann man durch freundliche Mitarbeiter in diesem Radladen auch auf Anfrage bekommen. 

[/url]http://www.breuers-radshop.de/html/grune_holle.html[/url]

Ansonten, finden Sie diese Route auch auf der hp www.bike-daniel.de unter MTB-Touren. Weitere Touren werden demnächst online gestellt bzw. auf Anfrage gerne herausgeben.

MFG 

 Daniel


----------



## schneifel (17. Januar 2005)

Hi,
Dae Gebiet Hohe Acht (zb. Karl- Kaufmann Weg-) u.Nürburgring bietet
alles was ein mtb'ler braucht. Von dort Richtung Steinerberg ins Ahrtal.
Einfach mal auf eigene Kappe ausprobieren.

Gruss eifelbaer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2005)

hab da eben nochmal meine trainings bzw. hausrunde im tourguide eingetragen ! vielleicht is das ja was für den ein oder anderen ! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/tourguide/tour.php?id=141


----------



## snuber (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo
Schau mal hier www.pauls-biketours.de da ist für jeden was dabei.Die Touren sind zwar erst im aufbau aber es werden immer mehr.Gefahren wird vom Single Trail bis zur Forstautobahn alles es macht riesen Spaß und das Gelände ist super wie man an den Bildern sieht .


gruß

snuber


----------



## toncoc (17. Februar 2005)

Cochem eignet sich in der Tat als mtb-Gebiet. auch die hunsrücktouren mit start in coc sind nicht zu verachten. da ist für anfänger bis racer alles dabei. und die brauselay eignet sich als DH, gell snuber


----------



## Handlampe (10. März 2005)

Männix schrieb:
			
		

> In der Tat, Du hast Recht...aber dann kommt man nicht durchs schöne Kronenburg...



Schreib doch mal ne Tour bei Euch aus. 
In der Ecke war ich noch nicht unterwegs.....soll schön sein   
Ich glaube, da könnte ich auch noch ein paar andere Tomburger motivieren mitzufahren.

Achja.... hier wurde ja für einige Ctf 's geworben, da kann ich ja auch mal in eigener Sache werben.

Topevent im Ahrtal


----------



## rsfbrohltal (19. März 2005)

Danke für die tolle Kritik! Am 03.04.05 geht's wieder quer durch den Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See. Mehr auf http://www.rsf-brohltal.de 



			
				Schweißtopfen schrieb:
			
		

> Von meiner Seite her kann ich dir im nächsten Jahr die Ctf Touren der Wildpferde Weibern in Weibern und der Radsportfreunde Brohltal in Wehr Empfehlen klasse Streckenführungen.
> 
> Wenn du Streckenführungen suchst evt Googlen?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

